# Java Webstart Applikation in den Autostart?



## salty (25. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es irgendeine saubere Lösung, wie man eine Webstart-Applikation automatisch (lokal) nach dem Hochfahren des PCs starten kann? Es reicht eine Lösung die ausschließlich unter Windows funktioniert - das Programm muss nicht plattformunabhängig sein. Aktuell habe ich es ziemlich hässlich gelöst, indem ich die einfach den Verknüpfung der Webstart-Applikation vom Desktop in den Autostart-Ordner kopiere. Das ganze schlägt natürlich fehl, sobald der Anwender das Desktop-Icon löscht oder umbenennt. 

Das ganze muss auch funktionieren, wenn der Rechner keine Internet-Verbindung hat. Damit scheidet also die Lösung aus, im Autostart-Ordner eine Verknüpfung auf die JNLP-Datei im Internet zu erstellen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jan 2010)

Du kannst entsprechende Einträge in der Win.ini einfügen, oder auch in der Registry Schlüssel hinzufügen. Möglich wäre auch, das Programm als Dienst zu starten.



salty hat gesagt.:


> Das ganze muss auch funktionieren, wenn der Rechner keine Internet-Verbindung hat. Damit scheidet also die Lösung aus, im Autostart-Ordner eine Verknüpfung auf die JNLP-Datei im Internet zu erstellen.


Du müsstest dann entprechende Optionen in der XML-Datei (JNLP)anpassen, damit das Programm auch von der lokalen Verzeichnisebene startet, wenn keine Netzverbindung besteht.
Ich weiß gerade nicht, welche das ist, aber es geht auf jedenfall zu machen.


----------



## tuxedo (26. Jan 2010)

Wieso so kompliziert?

Leg einen Link an mit "javaws http://mydomain/mywebstart.jnlp"  und leg den in den Autostart


----------



## salty (1. Feb 2010)

Das mit "javawas url.jnlp" funktioniert aber generell nur wenn eine Internetverbindung besteht, was bei mir nicht gegeben ist. Da die JNLP-Datei eben im Web liegt. Den Eintrag mit dem "lokal ausführen" gibt es, aber der bezieht sich AFAIK nur darauf, wenn man die Applikation z.B. per Start Menü oder Desktopsymbol gestartet wird. 

Ich habe es jetzt so gelöst, dass ich einfach die JNLP-Datei mit ins Jar gepackt habe und diese dann ins Autostart-Verzeichnis kopiere. Nachteil: bei Änderungen an der JNLP muss man zwei Dateien ändern bzw. drandenken die JNLP-Datei im Jar auszutauschen. Eine Möglichkeit ein bereits installiertes Programm aus dem Java-Webstart-Cache per Programmname zu starten scheint es nicht zu geben.


----------

